

Google developing a micropayment platform & pitching newspapers - dannyr
http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/09/google-developing-a-micropayment-platform-and-pitching-newspapers-open-need-not-mean-free/

======
jrwoodruff
This would be serious competition for upstart Online Journalism, which is
building a similar system: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/09/journalism-
onlines-charging...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/09/journalism-onlines-
charging-clients-a-20-commission/)

